# Blend Ideas



## Saponista (Apr 1, 2015)

Stumbled across this page which has loads of blend ideas. Might give you some new inspiration 

http://joliechose.tripod.com/joliechosearomatherapy/id17.html


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow!! So many ideas!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## lsg (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.  I always copy and save blends whenever I happen across them.  I either print them out and put them in a notebook or save them on my computer.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank-you!


----------



## LunaLotion (Apr 7, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Great find, much appreciated!


----------

